# Sponsorship for SAP FICO



## msonalkar (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi ,

I am looking for FICO employer sponsor visa. Can any one provide some information on this.


----------



## santuario (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you found your sponsorship?


----------



## msonalkar (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hi*



santuario said:


> Have you found your sponsorship?


No I have not found sponsorship.


----------



## santuario (Mar 30, 2011)

msonalkar, You could try checking your eligibility points to apply for 175 (independent skilled migrant visa) or 176 (state sponsored skilled migrant visa). Have you tried checking your points if they sum up to a minimum of 65?


----------



## msonalkar (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hi*



santuario said:


> msonalkar, You could try checking your eligibility points to apply for 175 (independent skilled migrant visa) or 176 (state sponsored skilled migrant visa). Have you tried checking your points if they sum up to a minimum of 65?


Thanks for your reply.

My spouse is eligible for 175. Hence we have decided to go ahead with her visa processing under 175 & mine as dependant.


----------

